# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نا امید شدم  ؟؟؟ چه راهی است

## rez657

دوستان  روزه ک اصلن کتابو گذاشتم کنار  یعنی پرتت کردم  چون هرچی تلاش کردم نشد این تراز لامصحبم از 4900 بالا تر نرفت دلم خوش شه 
الان هی بخودم می گم من اگه دوباره بخونم هم  همینه  نمی دونم مشکل کجاس از لحاظ روان شناسی میگن ادم وقتی  تلاششو بکنه   ولی نرسه  بعد باورش میشه ک نمی تونه الان این باورم شده 
نمی دونم چه کنم  هرچی  امید واری  میدم ب خودم فایده نداره 

87

----------


## ah.at

بابا بشین بخون منه بدبخت با این حرفایی که زدی سه ساله موندم ته خونه .

مثه من خودتو بدبخت نکن .

منم با این حرفا هی خودمو سرگرم میکردم . تا این که زندگیمو نابود کردم .

دوستام الان سال دوم پزشکین او من هنوز تو ذهب ذهبا موندم .

----------


## Ali.N

> دوستان  روزه ک اصلن کتابو گذاشتم کنار  یعنی پرتت کردم  چون هرچی تلاش کردم نشد این تراز لامصحبم از 4900 بالا تر نرفت دلم خوش شه 
> الان هی بخودم می گم من اگه دوباره بخونم هم  همینه  نمی دونم مشکل کجاس از لحاظ روان شناسی میگن ادم وقتی  تلاششو بکنه   ولی نرسه  بعد باورش میشه ک نمی تونه الان این باورم شده 
> نمی دونم چه کنم  هرچی  امید واری  میدم ب خودم فایده نداره 
> 
> 87


سلام دوست عزیز-جوابه اینارو بده تا راهنماییت کنم
1)ایا برنامه ریزی داری؟
2)هدفت چیه؟کنکور95 هستی دیگه؟
3)چند ساعت مطالعه میکنی؟سرت شلوغه؟امتحان میدی هنوز؟
4)نحوه مطالعت؟
5)مکان مطالعت؟
6)منابعت؟
7)سبک ونوع معلمان و دوستان؟منطقه چندی؟
8)به نظر خودت دلیل چیه؟
9)چند تا نمونه تراز بذار(ازمونات) و با کدوم درسا مشکل داری؟
10)مشاور داری؟کسی باز خواستت میکنه واسه درسا؟
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## lili96666

امکان نداره بخونید نتیجه نگیری .

----------


## rez657

> سلام دوست عزیز-جوابه اینارو بده تا راهنماییت کنم
> 1)ایا برنامه ریزی داری؟  اره دارم 
> 2)هدفت چیه؟کنکور95 هستی دیگه؟ پرستاری   ن این سومین باره که میخام کنکور بدم
> 3)چند ساعت مطالعه میکنی؟سرت شلوغه؟امتحان میدی هنوز؟    14 ساعت   ن هیچ دوستی ندارم   حتی تنهای ازارم میده   قلم چی میرم 
> 4)نحوه مطالعت؟   میخونم  فقط 
> 5)مکان مطالعت؟  اتاق خودم 
> 6)منابعت؟ انگلیس گاج  فیزیک گاج شیمی گاج زیست عمار لو . گاج نقره ای . ریاضی خیلی سبز . 
> 7)سبک ونوع معلمان و دوستان؟منطقه چندی؟  منطقه 3   معلم ندارم فارق 
> 8)به نظر خودت دلیل چیه؟  تنهای  و حس حال نداشتن و اینکه حواسم پرته همش 
> ...



106

----------


## rez657

> امکان نداره بخونید نتیجه نگیری .


چرا من روزی 4 ساعت زیست خوندم همش میرم  20 درصد 10 درصد اخه چرا کلی نکته از تو ش در میارم    کل کتابو میخونم اما  تو تله میفتم 
شیمی انقدر خوندم ولی باز میرم 8 درصد 
114

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چرا من روزی 4 ساعت زیست خوندم همش میرم  20 درصد 10 درصد اخه چرا کلی نکته از تو ش در میارم    کل کتابو میخونم اما  تو تله میفتم 
> شیمی انقدر خوندم ولی باز میرم 8 درصد 
> 114


منم همینطوری هستم . دقیقا با همین ویژگی ها ! خیلی هم در مورد این اوضاع فکر کردم ! به این نتیجه رسیدم که هرجا به نتیجه نرسیدم از کم کاری خودم بوده . تست ها رو از کره مریخ در نمیارن همشون تو کتاب هست . در مورد آزمونا زیاد سخت نگیر . سوالای آزمون ها مخصوصا قلمچی ، استاندارد نیست خیلی خیلی زمان میبره تا بتونید درصد بالا بزنید . اون تست های شیمی رو بدید به معلموت هم به زور حل میکنه چه برسه که قرار باشه توی زمان استاندارد 1 دیقه حل کنه !

----------


## - Amir -

> منم همینطوری هستم . دقیقا با همین ویژگی ها ! خیلی هم در مورد این اوضاع فکر کردم ! به این نتیجه رسیدم که هرجا به نتیجه نرسیدم از کم کاری خودم بوده . تست ها رو از کره مریخ در نمیارن همشون تو کتاب هست . در مورد آزمونا زیاد سخت نگیر . سوالای آزمون ها مخصوصا قلمچی ، استاندارد نیست خیلی خیلی زمان میبره تا بتونید درصد بالا بزنید . اون تست های شیمی رو بدید به معلموت هم به زور حل میکنه چه برسه که قرار باشه توی زمان استاندارد 1 دیقه حل کنه !


*این استاندارد بودن نبودنم میتینگی شده خدایی ، کلا چند تا ا ز بچه های ما با چندین منبع میان سر آزمون بعد که خراب میکنند خیلی ریلکس میگن استاندارد نیست (!) 

خیلی ریلگس ها (!) 

بعد الان کنکورم ادعا میکنند فلان میشیم .. مام که چیزی نمیگیم  ایشالله حتما کنکور براشون استاندارد میاد حتما اونجا استاندارد میزنن .

دبیری که شما میگی بهش حق بده  .. اون وظیفش انتقال مفاهیمِ .. اون مهارته با شماست .

پس لطفا چیزی رو بهونه نکنید چون بعد براتون میشه بی اهمیت و چیزی که تجربه تلخی  برای من داشت .

موفق باشی دوست عزیز*

----------


## dorsa20

> دوستان  روزه ک اصلن کتابو گذاشتم کنار  یعنی پرتت کردم  چون هرچی تلاش کردم نشد این تراز لامصحبم از 4900 بالا تر نرفت دلم خوش شه 
> الان هی بخودم می گم من اگه دوباره بخونم هم  همینه  نمی دونم مشکل کجاس از لحاظ روان شناسی میگن ادم وقتی  تلاششو بکنه   ولی نرسه  بعد باورش میشه ک نمی تونه الان این باورم شده 
> نمی دونم چه کنم  هرچی  امید واری  میدم ب خودم فایده نداره 
> 
> 87



اون روانشانسا غلط کردن همیچین دریپیتایی گفتن...........بی سوادا......روانشناس فقط خودت..باورت نشه که نمیتونی.....این افکار احمقانه رو بنداز دووور..من مطمئنم که تو میتونی........شک نکن.......

----------


## mahsa92

> اون روانشانسا غلط کردن همیچین دریپیتایی گفتن...........بی سوادا......روانشناس فقط خودت..باورت نشه که نمیتونی.....این افکار احمقانه رو بنداز دووور..من مطمئنم که تو میتونی........شک نکن.......


واو تو محشري دختر من عاشقتم هر پستي ميذاري عاليه عاليييي

ر ا : خودتو باور داشته باش


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## rez657

ممنون  از همه دوستان   از امروز دوباره  میجنگم  

65107

----------


## Pourya.sh

سعی کن متون انگیزشی زیاد بخونی مخصوصا سایت دکتر افشار پر از این چیزاس

----------


## rez657

امروز داشتم ب گذشته ام نیگا میکردم  توی اینه  و یهو بهم گفت  یهم نگو نمی تونی وقتی هیچی نمی دونی نگو نمیشه نگو نمی تونی  
175
درواقع یه موزیک بود ک چندسال پیش وقتی داشتم رپ یاد میگرفتم خونده بودمش   حس خوبی بهم داد  گفتم چه افکاری داشتم  دلم تنگ شد برا خودم خود دیروزم    


اینم یه لینک از اهنگی ک میتونه ب بچه ها کمک کنه از امینم  دانلود

----------


## Mr.Hosein

مطمین باش اگه فقط ادامه بدی تا اخرش و ناامید نباشی یه رشته ی خیلی خوب قبول میشی...
فقط ناامید نشو!

----------


## Mr.mTf

بشین قشنگ زانوی غم بغل بگیر 
فقط به مشکلاتی که داری فک کن...فقط فکر کن نه هیچی
در این فی نفسی احساس میکنی که باید با خودت حرف بزنی بعد یه مدتی حرف زدن دکلمه عادی میشه و با خودت با اهنگ حرف میزنی و یکهو با ادامه این روند تکاملی یه خواننده میشی و شغل و پول داری 



خب پسر خودت یه عکس گذاشتی تو بانگ خودش محشره.....می بینی که همه موفقا فقط یه کار ساده  رو کردن.....تکرار تکرار تکرار...بدون اینکه نامید بشن
میخونی میخونی و میخونی بدون اینکه نامید بشی ...فقط حین خوندنت کارتو زیر نظر میگیری
و اشکلاتت رو بدون غرور و رودربایستی با خودت قبول و حل میکنی

----------


## rez657

از مدیران محترم سایت تقاظا میشود این تاپیک رو حذف بشوتن  
ممنون بابات دوستانی ک راهنمای کردن
33

----------


## Pourya.sh

کلیپت عالی بود رفیق(البته برا پسرا)
 :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی
تو خارق العاده ای

----------


## hanjera

بخووون
یاد اون روز بیوفت که رفتی خواستگاری و میگن چه کاره ای؟ :Yahoo (4): 
 :Yahoo (23): 
البته اینا دیگه از مد اوفتاده..پولدار باشی همش حله

----------


## rez657

> بخووون
> یاد اون روز بیوفت که رفتی خواستگاری و میگن چه کاره ای؟
> 
> البته اینا دیگه از مد اوفتاده..پولدار باشی همش حله


من هیچوقت نمیرم خاستگاری ولی اگر روزی رفتم  اگر دکتر هم باشم  با یه تریپ معمولی میرم  و میگم بیکارم هیچی پول هم ندارم   !!!!!!!!
اونی ک بخاد منو برا دکتریو و پولداری بخاااد 100 سال نخاااد  لق همشون 
تنهای رو عشق است 

74

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

گر امیدم نماند! وای جانم...!

که بی امید؛ یک ساعت نمانم...!

----------


## rez657

17467

----------


## Ali.N

> 106


سلام عزیز
با توجه به توضیحاتت
1)هدفت پرستاریه دیگه؟مگه نمیخوای بش برسی؟میدونم سخته و از طرفی سال سومته ولی خوب باید بگم که...
1)همه چیز به راحتی به دست نمیاد2)چرا به بقیه نیگاه نمیکنی؟خیلیا بودن از حتی5سال پشت کنکور بودن فقط برای هدف///هدف چیزیه که قابل دسترسه،اهمیت زیاد داره،اینده به اون بستگی داره،///خوب حالا که اینجوریه بیا دوباره شروع کن بیا یه قول بده که با هم شروع کنیمو بترکونیم///تو این انجم ادمای زیادی پیدا میشن که میشه باهاشون رقابت کنی؟؟؟یه دوست برا خودت پیدا کن
2)حالا که تنهایی ازارت میده یه دوست پیدا کن
3)ببین:میخونم فقط درست نیس=>میفهمی مطلبو؟میتونی بری یکی دیگه توضیح بدی؟چند تا تست میتونی بزنی؟
اینو بدون99 درصد حفظ کردن فایده نداره///پس اولا بفهم دوما محکم بخون سوما تانفهمیدی رد نشوچهارمامطلبو خوندی دوباره مرور کنپنجا تست بزن
4)منابعت فکر کنم ضعیفن!!!اگه میتونی از گاج بکش بیرون و ویدیو آموزشی تهیه کن
5)حواس پرتی چیز عادیه همه دارن فقط مهم اینه که دوباره خودتو هشیار کنی و برگردی بهدس
اگه شما بادرس رابطه برقرار کنی و بفهمی درسو احتمال حواس پرتی پایین میاد
6)ترازتو اینجورم که میگی کم نیس!!!شروع کن به رفع یرادات و بعد از هر ازمون تحلیل کن///معلومه درسارو خوب بلد نیستی
7)بین واسه شروع هیچ وقت دیر نیس///خودت داری میگی دسو دوس داری پس باش رابطه برقرار کن و بفهمش
8)اینا رو تهیه کن تا جایی که میتونی(اولویت با خودت)فیزیک و شیمی یا خیلی سبز یا مبتکران/همایشم خوبه
ریاضی خیلی سبز
انگلیسی مبتکران
اگه کطلبو نمیفهمی و با کتاب مشکلت حل نمیشه بگرد دنبال سی دی اموزشی یا دانلود کن یا بخر /تو انجمن هستن ادمایی که با قیمت پایین برات رایت کنن بفرستن!!!

در اخر اینکه از همین امروز شروع کن/دیر نشده هنوز/تو میتونی/یه قول به خودت بده که ازمون بعدیت ترازت به 5000 برسه و شروع کن
موفق باشی

----------

